# L'anglais et le flamand occidentale



## ericmonteux

j'ai fait une petite comparaison entre ces 5 langues germaniques sur une centaine de mots , en voici un exemplaire

Flamand occidental-anglais-néerlandais-danois-islandais 

Tegaere-thogether-samen-sammen-saman 
Gaen-go-weggaen-start-fara 
Waesshen-wash-wassen-vask-bvo 
Smooren-smoke-roken-rog 
Hounger-hungry-honger-sulten-svangur 
Brigge-bridge-brug-bro 
Dier-dear-duur 
Kreepel-cripple-kreupel-krobling 
Heepe-hip-heup-hofte-mjoom 
Mantel-mantel-jas-fakke-kapa 
Groot-great-groot-stor-frabaer 
Laete-late-laat-sen-seinn 
Juust-just-net-kun-bara 
Joung-young-jong-ung-ungur 
Enoug-enough-genoeg-nog 
Fruut-fruit-vrucht-frugt-ovoxtior 
Zuster-sister-zus-soster-systir 
Also-also-ook-ogsa-lika 
Nood-need-noding-bekov-burfa 
Achter-after-na-efter-eftir 
Wel-well-goed-godt-vel 
Butter-butter- de boter-smor-smjor 
Lei-lazy-kraag-doven-latur 
Huus-house-huis-hus-hus 
Joun-you-jij-du-bu 
Koleur-color-kleur-farve-litur 
Beter-better-beter-bedre-betri 


Ca fait belle lurette qu'on avait constaté de nombreux points communs entre l'anglais et le néerlandais ainsi que le frison. Néanmoins, on peut voir que le flamand occidentale est encore plus proche. 

Le flamand occidental est plus archaique que le néerlandais. Il est présenté à tort comme un patois de cette langue alors que c'est absolument faux car il est plus ancien. Cette langue a été fortement influencé par le néerlandais. 
site sur le flamand occidental : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flamand_occidental 

Le flamand occidental est en générale présenté comme une langue apporté par les francs au 4ième siècles ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francs ) 

. Nénmoins d'autres théses soutiennent qu'il serait plutôt issu de la langue des nerviens ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerviens ) que les francs auraient adoptés lorsqu'ils sont sont installé en belgique à la fin du 3ième siécles siècle avec le statut de lètes ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lètes ) . 
Il faut savoir que la majorité des belges parlait une langue issu du proto germanique ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belges ) car la majorité des peuples considéré comme belge venait de germanie ( http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_peuples_celtes_de_Gaule_belgique )

Les belges ont massivement envahie le sud de la Bretagne 2 siècles avant JC

Ma question est : 
Peux t-on soupçonner une antériorité de la langue anglaise 5 à 6 siècles avant l'arrivé des saxons et des angles au 4ième siècle après JC dans le sud de l' Angleterre ???


----------



## sokol

(I am writing in English as my French isn't that good but please keep answering in French. ;-)

Well, actually historical linguistics doesn't work by simply comparing modern forms of languages and dialects, but I'm sure you know that. 
Danish and Icelandic don't give much insight here as they are Northern Germanic while Dutch and Anglo-Saxon are Western Germanic. Also you mention yourself that Western Flemish is more archaic than modern Dutch: so it is only to be expected that there are links between English and Western Flamish (and German, by the way).

Dutch became a new centre of innovation when it developped into the standard language of the Netherlands - it developped away from its siblings: so modern Dutch forms in some cases differ significantly from German and English, sometimes they're closer to English, and sometimes closer to German. If you want to compare those three one has to compare ancient forms (the more ancient the better).

Let's just take one of your words: "Huus-house-huis-[hus-hus]".
It is also "hus" in German Platt and Alemannic German dialects (which is more relevant here than Danish or Icelandic).
In both English and Dutch the vowel quality changed while German Platt and Flemish retained ancient "hus".
You couldn't base a theory on word lists like that _(any_ theory) - much more is needed: first and foremost, not modern but ancient forms of words, and (insofar as known) historical sound changes, and then also historical evidence.

As far as I know there has been no closer relationship between Angles plus Saxons on the one hand and the Western Flemish on the other: their paths when settling on old Roman territory didn't cross significantly, if I remember correctly.
And the dialects of Angles and Saxons belonged to the North Sea group of Western Germanic while ancient Flemish belonged to the Rhine-Weser-group of Western Germanic: so even though both Angles/Saxons and the Flemish certainly spoke closely related dialects they didn't even belong to the same sub-group.

Thus, offhand, I would discount your suggestion wholly, that is I would say no, it is not very likely that Anglo-Saxon somehow developped alongside and/or in contact with ancient Flemish (be it in what today is Southern England or be it in Flanders), or that Flemish were the "true" ancestor of Anglo-Saxon - the similarities are more or less superficial and go back to common Germanic roots.


----------



## Joannes

Il y a quelques faiblesses dans ta liste (et même quelques fautes), mais de toute façon, comme dit sokol : ce type de listes ne suffit pas pour en tirer des grandes conclusions.

Quant à ta question, ma réponse aussi serait négative. Mais j’ai encore une stipulation à y ajouter. C’est-à-dire on suppose qu’il y avait effectivement des contactes entre les peuples germaniques qui habitaient le long de la côte de la Mer du Nord. Et bien que le flamand occidentale ou le zélandais ne soient pas couramment considérés comme des langues ingvéoniques (terme important dans ce débat), on est certain de quelques caractéristiques qui se sont distribuées de cette façon.

Exemple classique est l’_Ersatzdehnung_ après la perte de la nasale dans des mots anglais comme *five* (all. *fünf*), *soft* (all. *sanft*), *goose* (all. *Gans*), *tooth* (all. *Zahn*) ; le frison est toujours à la côté anglaise (*fiif*, *sêft*, *goes*, *tosk*) pendant que le néerlandais a parfois gardé la nasale, parfois la perdue (*vijf*, *zacht* mais *gans*, *tand*). Il y a bien sûr aussi des différences lexicales, cf. anglais *wheel*-*island*-*pig*, frison *wiele*-*eilân*-*bigge*, néerlandais *wiel*-*eiland*-*big* versus allemand *Rad*-*Insel*-*Ferkel*. Beaucoup de ces caractéristiques ont disparu déjà en bas-allemand à cause de l’influence de la langue standard. En néerlandais il n’y aurait jamais eu aussi beaucoup, je m’imagine. Un grand nombre des mots ingvéoniques qui se sont enfoncés dans le néerlandais et qui s’utilisent encore sont des termes qui ont à faire avec les polders et les activités là-dessus – je ne peux pas trouver des exemples pour le moment.

De toute façon, on peut constater qu’il existent encore quelques ingvéonismes dans le flamand occidental / zélandais, qui n’ont pas survécu ou n’avaient même jamais enfoncé dans les variétés continentales. Par exemple, dans des langues ingvéoniques, la vocale de néerlandais *put* /Y/ ou allemand *Pfütze* (autre sens) /y/, en anglais s’est dérondie à /ɪ/ (*pit*) et en frison élargie à /ɛ/ ensuite (*pet*). (Ca se dit ainsi?! Dérondir et élargir ) En flamand occidentale, c’est *pit* aussi. (Dans ta liste *brigge* est un autre exemple, quoique *brugge* -- comme le nom de la belle ville -- soit plus courant aujourd’hui.)

La formation du pluriel avec *–s* serait également d’origine germanique côtier ; en effet, cette formation est plutôt rare en allemand, la seule possibilité productive en anglais et en néerlandais la formation avec *–s* perd la compétition avec la formation avec *–en*, mais cela est moins le cas dans le ouest, où on dit *kinders*, *keuns* (<> *kinderen*, *konijnen*). En frison, la même chose se passe : on dit par exemple *kienders*, *instellings* (<> *kinderen*, *instellingen* en néerlandais). 

Autre caractéristique commune est la lénition de /g, ɣ/ : /j/ en anglais et frison (*yesterday*, *yuster*), /h/ en flamand-occidentale : *hestern*, et sans doute le trait le plus typique du dialecte.

Ce qui semble d’être une caractéristique germanique côtier aussi est la vocale /i:/ dans *vier*, *stieren* <> néerlandais *vuur*, *sturen* ; anglais *fire*, *steer*. (Le frison actuellement a <oe> /u/ dans ces mots, je ne sais pas si dans un stade antérieur, le frison avait /i:/ aussi. (Dans ta liste, *dier*-*duur*-*dear* est un autre exemple.

…

Dans une certaine mesure, les contactes le long de la côte peuvent donc expliquer quelques analogies. Voilà donc ma stipulation. Ma ça ne veut pas dire que la langue de ma mère (plutôt que ma langue maternelle) soit l'ancêtre de l'anglais.


----------



## berndf

ericmonteux said:


> Peux t-on soupçonner une antériorité de la langue anglaise 5 à 6 siècles avant l'arrivé des saxons et des angles au 4ième siècle après JC dans le sud de l' Angleterre ???


Like Sokol, I think that comparisons of modern standard languages are not very helpful to make your case. You would have to compare Old English to continental West-Germanic dialects from the geographic area of origin of the Anglo-Saxon invasion of Britain, i.e. the modern German-Danish border area. You would have to look for differences which cannot be satisfactorily explained by known influences on Old English, mainly Latin and Old Norse.

An obvious example where your approach misled you is
_Tegaere-together-samen-sammen-saman_
Old English had both _togædere _and_ tosamne_ which can both be found in continental Anglo-Saxon, too. Middle Low German still had _togadder_ and _tosammen_ side by side. Even Middle High German had both _zugater_ and _zusammen_ (Source: Grimms Deutsches Wörterbuch, keyword_ zusammen)._ Hence, English _together_ does not constitute evidence for a West Germanic origin of Old English other than Anglo-Saxon.


----------



## ThomasK

How about ingweonisms? I was told that the Ingweons influenced both English and West Flemish in that they landed on both coasts. I understood from that that there could have been regional influences in that area. Does that help ?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Thomas 

Could you please explain what Ingweons are? I'm not able to find any information on that


----------



## sokol

"Ingvaeons (Ingwäonen, Ingaevonen, Ingvaeonen, etc.)" is just another name for the North Sea group of Western Germanic, so the group of Angels and Saxons, and some others. 

So "ingveonisms" (or whatever spelling one prefers ) in this context only could make sense as ingveonic loans in Western Flemish which would make Western Flamish look closer to Anglosaxon as it is, genetically.

I wouldn't know if there are any ingveonisms in Western Flemish, but whether this be the case or not - I don't think that this would discount any of the arguments against the "Flemish-Anglosaxon theory" (or whatever one prefers to call it ).


----------



## Sowka

Aha  Thanks, sokol  

(Source behind the Aha: Wikipedia )


----------



## ericmonteux

très bon site et complet : http://www.proto-english.org/e7.html sur l'existence d'une langue germanique existant en angleterre bien avant l'arrivée des angles et des saxons

la pointe occidental de ce que vous appelez " ingveonisms" se situait jusqu'à boulogne sur mer et Arras. On sait aujourd'hui que de nombreux belges de l'époque parlait une langue germanique.

Ces peuples ont envahi l'angleterre 2 siécles avant JC. Par conséquent on peut imaginer que le sud de l'angleterre parlait leur langue

sites sur les belges : 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belges

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_peuples_celtes_de_Gaule_belgique


carte : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichiereuples_gaulois.jpghttp://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catégorie:Peuple_belge


----------



## ThomasK

Donc on peut conclure que les ingveonismes ne font pas partie de la langue des angles et des saxons, alors. C'est une 'vague' qui date de plus tard ?


----------



## berndf

ThomasK said:


> Donc on peut conclure que les ingveonismes ne font pas partie de la langue des angles et des saxons, alors. C'est une 'vague' qui date de plus tard ?


Non, on ne peut pas. D'après la classification de Tacitus les Anglo-Saxons étaient aussi des "Ingaevones".
 
Il faut se rendre compte que la théorie d'une invasion germanique de l'Angleterre 600-700 ans avant les Anglo-Saxons reste pour l'instant purement spéculative.


----------



## ericmonteux

*"Il faut se rendre compte que la théorie d'une invasion germanique de l'Angleterre 600-700 ans avant les Anglo-Saxons reste pour l'instant purement spéculative"*


L'invasion de l'Angleterre par les belges 2 siècles avant JC n'est pas spélucatif , c'est un fait historique !

Pendant longtemps on a considéré les belges comme uniquement composé de celtes car il fallait que la Gaule soit celte comme l'angleterre anglo-saxonne.

Aujourd'hui on est à peu près certain de l'origine germanique d'au moins 3 peuples composant les belges.

Par conséquent cette hypothése devient un peu plus sérieuse et pas plus bête que l'overlord de 300 000 saxons débarquants de leur danemark et massacrant 2 millions de britons comme ça l'est plus ou moins expliqué dans les livres d'histoires et qui est devenu un dogme martelé depuis plus d'un siècle . 
Si on sait que les angles et saxons ont bien envahi l'angleterre au 4 ième siécle, le reste est aussi du domaine du spéculatif.


----------



## berndf

This bit of land stetching over parts of three counties is the Belgian settlement area in Britain for which we have historical proof. How do you want to interpret this as a full blown invasion of Britain and that those people should have established the English language?

There is no way you can derive a map like this (about 60% modern day England being Germanic speaking in pre-Roman times) from historical evidence.


----------



## ericmonteux

Un très bon article publié dans Prospect magazine appuie assez bien les théses du site : http://www.prospectmagazine.co.uk/2006/10/mythsofbritishancestry/

Je ne sais pas comment la carte que vous avez mis en lien a été construite ? de mémoire j'ai lu que les Nerviens contrôlaient les mines de cuivre en cornwaille et que le Kent a été le lieu de débarquement à partir de boulogne sur mer. La zone de peuplement indiqué me semble ridiculement petite !


----------



## berndf

Je suis d'accord avec toi, que la disparition quasi-totale (sauf en Cornwall) de la culture et de la langue britannique en Angleterre reste un mystère. Je suis aussi d'accord que l'idée que la population originale fut presque entièrement exterminée par les Anglo-Saxon n'est pas tenable.

Mais il n'y a pas d'arguments convainquant que le vieil anglais n'peut pas être basé sur la langue des envahisseurs Anglo-Saxon et – plus tard, à partir de la 8ème siècle – des envahisseurs danois. Indications d'une influence frisonne importante sur le vieil anglais ne contredisent pas cette hypothèse car les Frisons furent les voisins les plus proches des Angles dans leur region d'origine, voire les régions de Angeln et Nordfriesland en Allemagne. Dans ce contexte, ce thread sur l'évolution linguistique et démographique dans la region frontalière entre l'Allemagne et le Danemark pourrait t'intéresser.


----------



## ericmonteux

merci pour le lien ! je n'exclu pas la langue des saxons et ensuite des danois dans la construction de la langue anglaise ! S' il y a bien eu une langue germanique préexistante (c'est encore qu'une hypothèse) venant des belges, la langue anglaise combine toutes ces diverses origines.

Mais l'histoire est loin d'avoir revélé tout ces secrets. Les frisons se sont certainement installés en Angleterre bien avant la fin du 4ième siècles en particulier dans le Kent et après le 2ième siécle suite à une monté de la mer qui ont conduit ce peuple à migrer ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frisians / http://www.boudicca.de/frisian1.htm 
). Il y a eu par la suite au moins deux migrations frisonnes dans le Kent jusqu'au 6ième siècles.

De plus les romains ont largement utilisé un grand nombre de peuples germains comme troupes auxiliaires et leur permettait de s'installer sur des territoires romains.
La représentation des peuples germaniques envahisant l'empire romain comme des barbares simples et brutaux punissant un empire décadent est simpliste et souvent faux. 
Beaucoup de ces peuples connaissaient bien le monde romain depuis très longtemps. En france on nous represente souvent clovis le roi des francs dans l'imagerie du 19ième comme un barbare avec deux longues couettes et une hache à la mains alors que c'était un vrai officier Romain dans une famille où on l'était depuis 3 générations. Il parlait couramment latin , il s'habillait à la romaine et faisait battre ses troupes à la romaine. 

De la même manière la réputation des vandales tient plus de la calomnie de l'église catholique qui leur reprochait leur arianisme. Les vandales ont été plus romain que les romain et ont prolongé la culture romaine d'au moins 1 siècle en tunisie.

Il y a dans l'histoire de l'angleterre également beaucoup de choses assez fausse , j'espère qu'un jour il y aura un peu plus d'historiens qui vont s'intéresser à cette période car franchement on ne trouve pas grand chose si on la compare au 4ième siècle qui elle croule sur les nombreuses études consacrées aux angles et saxons


----------



## berndf

Merci pour ta réponse ! L'histoire de la colonisation des îles britanniques restent plain de mystères. Comme nous nous concentrons sur les aspects linguistiques dans ce forum, il faut réaffirmer que l'idée d'une langue anglo-saxon(-frison) d'origine avec des influences sur place du latin et des influences par des autre langues courantes au 5ème siècle plutôt rares et des influences ultérieures du vieux nordique reste *pour l'instant* comme *l'hypothèse de travail* concernant la nature du vieil anglais sans compétition sérieuse.


----------



## ericmonteux

J’aimerais ajouter quelques compléments qui pourraient expliquer partiellement la diffusion des parlés germaniques en Angleterre :

Il y a une différence notable entre les invasions germaniques sur le continent et en Angleterre.

Sur le continent le terme d’invasion est souvent impropre car il s’agit souvent de prise de pouvoir de peuple déjà installés depuis une à plusieurs génération sur le territoire romain. L’essentiel de la défense romaine reposait dans le dernier siècle de l’empire sur des soldats d’origine germanique avec le statut de fédérés ou de lètes. Ces peuples ont été comme les francs des défenseurs fidèles de l’empire romains. L’effondrement de l’empire romain leur permet de prendre le pouvoir . La plupart de ces peuples ; Francs, Vandale, Goth , Wisigoth sont partiellement latinisé avant leur conquête des territoires romains et se latinisent rapidement pour se fondre entièrement dans la population des territoires conquis.

La situation de l’Angleterre ou plutôt Bretagne est différente. Depuis plusieurs siècles de nombreuses unités des différentes légions chargé de sa défense comprenaient des unités germanophone soit d’origine belges comme les Nerviens et les Éburons ou venant plus au nord comme les frisons et les bataves. 
Les peuples germaniques qui envahissent l’Angleterre sont dans un premier temps les Jutes et ensuite les angles et saxons venant tout trois de l’actuel Danemark. Ces trois peuples n’ont jamais été au contact directement avec l’empire romain et sont sans soute moins fasciné par la culture latine. 
La différence fondamentale est ensuite le temps, sur le continent les conquêtes sont très rapides. A la fin du 4ième siècle tout le territoire romain est partagé en royaumes barbares. En Angleterre cette période n’est que le commencement de la conquêtes des territoires britto-romains qui sera un très long grignotage et suite à de nombreuses batailles.
Les jutes arrivent en 415 suite à une demande des britto-romains pour les aider à combattre les raides des peuples celtes d’écosse et d’Irlande. Par la suite cette alliance sera dénoncé et commence ainsi la conquête de la Bretagne par des peuples germaniques.
La bataille finale qui met fin au pouvoir britto-romain a lieu en l’an 577 à la bataille de DEORHAM / DYRHAMM où Cuthwine et Ceawlin, rois des West-Saxons, tuent trois rois bretons : Coinmail, Aurelius Condidanus, et Farinmail. Rome est tombé depuis un siècle.
Il a fallu un siècle et demi soit plus de 4 générations d’homme pour mettre fin au pouvoir britto-romain sur une partie de l’angleterre. Le Devon sera conquis au 7ième siècle et le nord de l’Angleterre par les peuple viking au 8ième et 9ième siècle.

C’est peut être ce long grignotage sur 5 siècles qui explique que les peuples germaniques n’ont pas été assimilés comme sur le continent où une conquête très rapide entraîne le petit groupe de conquérants à une assimilation très rapide.

Bon c’est ma théorie qui n’est peut être pas juste


----------



## berndf

ericmonteux said:


> ... les Jutes et ensuite les angles et saxons venant tout trois de l’actuel Danemark.


Pour être plus Plus précise : la _péninsule cimbrique_. La majorité des Angles et des Saxons vinrent des terroirs sud de la frontière actuelle.


ericmonteux said:


> ...les peuples germaniques n’ont pas été assimilés comme sur le continent où une conquête très rapide entraîne le petit groupe de conquérants à une assimilation très rapide.


Il y a aussi sur le continent des régions anciennement romaines qui sont devenues germanophones comme conséquence d'une colonisation germanique suite de l'abandon par les romains (je pense des régions sud de _limes germanicus_ et à la rive gauche du Rhin) comme en Angleterre.


----------



## ericmonteux

> Il y a aussi sur le continent des régions anciennement romaines qui sont devenues germanophones comme conséquence d'une colonisation germanique suite de l'abandon par les romains (je pense des régions sud de _limes germanicus_ et à la rive gauche du Rhin) comme en Angleterre


 
tout à fait quoique certaines de ces zones sur la rive gauche du rhin étaient déjà avant la conquête romaine de langue germanique. Les invasions des francs et des alamans n'ont fait que disparaitre leur ephémére romanisation

un site de vulgarisation assez synthétique et bien fait sur les peuples germaniques de l'antiquité : http://www.hist-europe.fr/Rome3/barbares2.html


----------



## ericmonteux

Comme ce sujet semble vous interesser j'ai trouvé ce texte intéressant sur ce site où l'archéologie dément les idées toute faites : http://thierry.koltes.free.fr/platt_5.htm
 
la plupart des parlés germaniques de France sont attribués aux francs alors que certains chercheurs leur attribue une origine belge en particulier dans le cas du Platt de moselle


----------



## berndf

L'appellation _francique_ est utilisée un peu comme clef passe-partout pour tous les dialectes parlés dans la partie germanophone de l'empire mérovingien à l'accession au trône de Clovis. Ca nous donne une classification du germanique de l'Ouest (vieux anglais exclu et frison ignoré) qui correspond aux duchés originaux du royaume allemand:
- Saxon
- Francique
- Souabe-alémanique
- Bavarois
Comme mentionné sur le site web, une des défauts de cette classification simpliste est que _francique_ comprend des dialectes moyen-allemand et des dialectes bas-allemand.


----------



## ericmonteux

Effectivement le francisque n’est pas une langue mais une famille de langue . Je conseils ce site spécialisé sur le francisque avec de nombreuse cartes et articles : http://projetbabel.org/francique/fam_francique.php3

De même si le francisque n’est pas une langue au sens propre les francs au 3 et 4ième siècle sont de même un agglomérat de peuples germaniques rassemblés derrière un chef dans une vaste de confédération : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francs


Sur la carte ci-jointe on peut les distinguer : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Carte_des_peuples_francs_(IIIe_si%C3%A8cle).svg


Au vu de la carte les Francs n’ont jamais dépassé quelques centaine de millier d’individus. Il est franchement douteux comme l’explique l’histoire officielle que ce sont eux qui ait germanisé le nord de la France et la Belgique. De plus ils se sont éparpillés sur une vaste zone où ils n’étaient qu’une petite minorité.

Cette zone était déjà depuis de nombreux siècles de peuplement celto- germanique ! Les Nerviens et les Tongres belges d’origines germaniques. Si on consulte les mémoires de Jules César, on peut apprendre que suite à l’extermination des Eburons par les troupes romaines , deux peuples germaniques franchirent le Rhin en l’an – 55 avant JC pour s’installer dans l’actuel Flandre en bousculant les Ménapiens.
Le flamand occidental souvent présenté à tort comme un sous dialecte du néerlandais a certainement une origine très ancienne lié a l’histoire agité et obscure de cette région où les déplacement de population ont été très nombreux.


----------



## ThomasK

Une addition linguistique, pas historique _(je dois admettre: je devrais investir plus de temps pour pouvoir suivre tout cela - il n'a personne, qui veut synthétiser le tout ou non, la conclusion en un quart de page ? ;-) ): _

_though-doffe- toch-(stadig ?)- ?_

I mean: I have heard my father say "doffe'k 100000 franks had" ^[though I had...], and thought it might be the English conjunction  'though', the counterpart of the Dutch 'toch', which is an adverb !A colleague thought it was a short form of the medieval 'end' of ik ...' (even if). Anyone any idea on that ? 

Not so important, but intriguing, I think. And looking forward to a summary of the above !


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> _though-doffe- toch-(stadig ?)- ?_
> I mean: I have heard my father say "doffe'k 100000 franks had" ^[though I had...], and thought it might be the English conjunction 'though', the counterpart of the Dutch 'toch', which is an adverb !A colleague thought it was a short form of the medieval 'end' of ik ...' (even if). Anyone any idea on that?


This could be the begining of a new thread.

Anyway, I looked up "dof(fe)" in two etymological dictionaries (of West Flemish and East Flemish/Zeelandish) in a few older Dutch dictionaries (1830s and 1860s), but alas.
However, the fact that it's not in the dictionary doesn't prove a lot and that _toch_ is an adverb and _though_ a conjunction doesn't mean a lot either: words can jump from one word class to another. 
Furthermore the couple f/ch is not that uncommon among the Germanic languages (Luft/lucht, hoch/hof (as in my familyname).
But if I am not wrong, the Dutch cognate of _though_ is _doch_.
Added all together, I am more enclined to follow your colleague.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ThomasK

Too bad then. I harboured some suspicion due to the fact that no other dialect speakers around here mentioned it, but it seemed too interesting (and I thought it seemed perfectly justifiable etymologically). Thanks !


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Frank06 said:


> But if I am not wrong, the Dutch cognate of _though_ is _doch_.


I checked out a few things, and even though the above statement looks correct to me, it's certainly not complete v.a.v. Dutch _toch_! 


ThomasK said:


> (and I thought it seemed perfectly justifiable etymologically). Thanks !


Indeed.
Van Dale describes _toch_ as the result of "sharpening" (verscherping) of _doch._ So you're right, _though_ and _doch/toch_ seem to be cognates.
My apologies for not having looked it up before writing my previous message.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ThomasK

OK, OK, ti perdono !!


----------

